# Netzteil-Test ohne es an die restlichen Komponenten anzuschließen



## Thunder951 (15. Februar 2016)

*Netzteil-Test ohne es an die restlichen Komponenten anzuschließen*

Hi,

ich wollte mein Netzeil"BQT E5-350W" testen, ohne es komplett anzuschließen. Dazu hab ich im Internet gelesen, dass man Pin 15 und 16 z.B. mittels Büroklammer verbinden soll, was ich auch getan habe. 
Wenn ich dann das Netzteil anschalte, bewegt sich der Lüfter minimal und danach dreht er sich erst wieder, wenn ich das Netzteil ausgeschalten!! habe. Funktioniert der Test bei diesem Netzteil nicht, schaltet es sich automatisch ab oder was sagt mir das jetzt nun?  

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Netzteil-Test ohne es an die restlichen Komponenten anzuschließen*

Wenn du ein Netzteil kurzschließt muss immer einen Verbraucher angeschlossen sein, sonst schaltet entweder eine Schutzschaltung das Netzteil aus oder es geht im schlimmsten Fall kaputt

Was genau willst du denn Testen?


----------



## Thunder951 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Netzteil-Test ohne es an die restlichen Komponenten anzuschließen*

Hi 
naja, ich habe mich an diese Anleitung hier gehalten:  de.wikihow.com/Dein-Computer-Netzteil-testen Also zumindest sollte laut diesem Test der Lüfter angehen, was er bei mir ja auch ein paar sekungen macht, allerdings erst nachdem!! ich die stromzufuhr wieder entfernt hab  . Ich wollte es ja damit nur einige sekunden testen und schauen ob es überhaupt noch läuft, hatte es eine weile nicht mehr benutzt.  So einen Spannungmesser hab ich leider nicht. 

Wie kann ich das Netzeil sonst noch testen? Kann ich zum Beispiel bei einem anderem Netzteil + PC nur den 20 Pin Stecker entfernen und dafür den 20 Pin Stecker von meinem Netzteil (welches ich testen möchte) in das Mainboard stecken und alles andere am anderen Netzeil lassen? Oder könnte dann etwas am PC schaden nehmen? Möchte eben ungern alles an meinem Mainboard umstecken nur um ein altes Netzteil zu testen.


----------



## MDJ (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Netzteil-Test ohne es an die restlichen Komponenten anzuschließen*

Guck mal nach "Netzteiltester", zum Beispiel bei Geizhals oder so. Mit den kleinen Teilen kannst du das Netzteil separiert anschalten und sogar gleich testen


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Netzteil-Test ohne es an die restlichen Komponenten anzuschließen*

Einfach eine herumliegende Festplatte oder DVD-Laufwerk an Molex klemmen und testen. Dann sollte es u.U. klappen.


----------

